# Feral Jungle Cock



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i was camping this weekend out in malaekahana state park with a bunch of friends. my freind's son kept begging me to go hunting in the forest. keep in mind- we're in Hawaii, so it's warm, there's no snakes or any land mammals other than pigs. we're on the coastal forest, it's mostly ironwood trees and low lying bushes. we chased this flock of feral chickens around for an hour or so, trying to ambush them and always getting spotted. determined, we kept on walking. a few minutes later tucker tells me he thinks the low overhanging tree shelter has something shuffling around in it. i told him to walk around the side and throw rocks into it. he does, and we both see it step out into the light; the most regal cock either of us had ever seen, glimmerring in the light fifteen yards away. i drew my sps and aimed for his head and released the 7/16 ball. hit him right in the side of the head. nap time. the kid was pumped, and now im his hero. the cock got stewed with potatoes, onion carrots and thyme for 4 hrs, and was delicious.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

and we found about 15 passionfruit as well!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sounds like an amazing time !!!!! 
great shooting !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that stew looks delicious !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome shot!!! 
Need to get your recipe for next time I go to Kauai! Not near as challenging there.....they walk up to you. But plentiful!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good shooting! Can't wait for my SPS. I'm gonna smash some stuff!!!

We don't have any feral flocks, but I do have six in a coop.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pop, were you shooting with bands or tubes? What size? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I was shooting 1842 loop @ 6.75" with 36-38" draw 7/16" steel at 15m. Here's him skinned out.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey pop in your first pic is your little buddy holding the luck rings ergo ? 
My poor quality wrapping looks fimiliar if that is the one i sent lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To bad you didn't shock and shoot the whole flock. Then you could have had a full crock of cock and stock .You could have eaten round the clock. That would rock.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Schweet deal! I could imagine that kids excitement, my daughter and her friends are amazed when I hit a mere can. So, when you achieved what that boys heart was set out for you to do I am sure he was excited. He will remember that for life!

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> Hey pop in your first pic is your little buddy holding the luck rings ergo ?
> My poor quality wrapping looks fimiliar if that is the one i sent lol


yup, that's the one! I like it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

pop shot said:


> i was camping this weekend out in malaekahana state park with a bunch of friends. my freind's son kept begging me to go hunting in the forest. keep in mind- we're in Hawaii, so it's warm, there's no snakes or any land mammals other than pigs. we're on the coastal forest, it's mostly ironwood trees and low lying bushes. we chased this flock of feral chickens around for an hour or so, trying to ambush them and always getting spotted. determined, we kept on walking. a few minutes later tucker tells me he thinks the low overhanging tree shelter has something shuffling around in it. i told him to walk around the side and throw rocks into it. he does, and we both see it step out into the light; the most regal cock either of us had ever seen, glimmerring in the light fifteen yards away. i drew my sps and aimed for his head and released the 7/16 ball. hit him right in the side of the head. nap time. the kid was pumped, and now im his hero. the cock got stewed with potatoes, onion carrots and thyme for 4 hrs, and was delicious.


 You're my hero to! That is awesome!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> i was camping this weekend out in malaekahana state park with a bunch of friends. my freind's son kept begging me to go hunting in the forest. keep in mind- we're in Hawaii, so it's warm, there's no snakes or any land mammals other than pigs. we're on the coastal forest, it's mostly ironwood trees and low lying bushes. we chased this flock of feral chickens around for an hour or so, trying to ambush them and always getting spotted. determined, we kept on walking. a few minutes later tucker tells me he thinks the low overhanging tree shelter has something shuffling around in it. i told him to walk around the side and throw rocks into it. he does, and we both see it step out into the light; the most regal cock either of us had ever seen, glimmerring in the light fifteen yards away. i drew my sps and aimed for his head and released the 7/16 ball. hit him right in the side of the head. nap time. the kid was pumped, and now im his hero. the cock got stewed with potatoes, onion carrots and thyme for 4 hrs, and was delicious.


 You're my hero to! That is awesome!
[/quote]

Awwwwwwww









You are right though


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If those were in this area I would be hunting them as much as I could.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a lovely adventure for the lad ... and a great account! Thanks for the post and the pics.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet he was well chuffed with that! Well done Steve


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot and a great way to get him into slingshots


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good story-telling.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shot!
I can smell it from here ...


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice pop, looks like it was yummy.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Pop- Wonderful Job. He is blessed to have you show him the "ways of the woods". Keep it up and be proud! Hop


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome shot. Gives me hope for my turkey aspirations. The quick and almost constant movement of a bird's head has made me wonder if I'd need to take a guess and lead the bird's head an inch or two.

Did you lead it at all, or just aim dead center of the head as it stood?

My wife and I took the kids to Kauai in 2010, and it was absolute Heaven on earth. I really envy the fact that you live there, and cannot wait to go back. Hopefully in 2013 for our 10th..sans children.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome shot!! Good job dude, thanks for the post


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Awesome shot. Gives me hope for my turkey aspirations. The quick and almost constant movement of a bird's head has made me wonder if I'd need to take a guess and lead the bird's head an inch or two.
> 
> Did you lead it at all, or just aim dead center of the head as it stood?
> 
> My wife and I took the kids to Kauai in 2010, and it was absolute Heaven on earth. I really envy the fact that you live there, and cannot wait to go back. Hopefully in 2013 for our 10th..sans children.


I didn't lead him consciously. Honestly, I don't remember aiming at him. I just shot. I've been shooting more instinctively lately.


----------

